# CT HERF at Casa De STIG...........



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, I got some feedback and so far it doesn't look like any of the dates I was considering for a herf were bad for anyone that responded so I will be hosting a HERF at CASA De Stig on Saturday Novembre 10th from noon till whenever. Wives are welcome as long as they don't mind the smoke and a great atmosphere to hang out in.:ss

I have some beer, soda and Iced Tea at the house so anything other than that will be B.Y.O.B. or no alcoholic drink of choice. I will also try and impress you with my masterful culinary ability on the grill with steak, ribs, chicken, tuna or whatever happens to catch my eye at the market the day before the HERF. Let me know if you can bring something along to add to the menu.

Please PM me for my address if you are able to attend.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

That's nice of you to host a Marine Corps Birthday HERF. Thank you for honoring the Corps.:tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

taltos said:


> That's nice of you to host a Marine Corps Birthday HERF. Thank you for honoring the Corps.:tu


You are quite welcome.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll see if I'm busy, but I'd love to!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I should be good to make it. I'll even bring my new Stinky Herf Edition Salad Bowl Ashtray.

I'm happy to bring some steaks or burgers for grilling if you want also. Let me know.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

You know I'll be there in spirit, Matt. :ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

pnoon said:


> You know I'll be there in spirit, Matt. :ss


We'll be thinking of you in your absence.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> We'll be thinking of you in your absence.


It's the picture that just won't go away.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone else comming to this?


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Bump.

Come on guys you know you wanna. :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't see why I can't make this!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Don't see why I can't make this!


Are you gonna wear the Master Chief Helmet to the herf?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Anybody know the official guest-list?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Guest List:

STIG 
TMoneYNYY 
AriesOpusX - Possible
Malik23 
fpkjr and Wife - Possible
Ghostrider - Schedule Permitting
PaulMac and Wife - Strong possiblility (He better show)
RPB67 - Possible

This is the list as it stand so far.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

How far is this from Philadelphia?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> How far is this from Philadelphia?


From City Hall in Philly it is 194.06 miles to my house. 3 hours 38 minutes. However if you drive like you live in the northeast you could probably knock an hour off the drive time.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

stig said:


> From City Hall in Philly it is 194.06 miles to my house. 3 hours 38 minutes. However if you drive like you live in the northeast you could probably knock an hour off the drive time.


He'll be circling around NYC though, so he'll either be adding miles if he takes the Tappan-Zee or he'll be sitting in traffic on the GW crossing into Manhattan. That being said, it takes me about 2-2 1/2 hrs to get to Newark airport from New Haven, using the Tappan-Zee. E-Z Pass is a MUST! especially on the parkway with toll booths every half-mile.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Anything I should bring?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Anything I should bring?


Bring a side dish of some type, I will supply steak and Tuna steaks.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

So who is deffinitely in for this?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

stig said:


> So who is deffinitely in for this?


1.) Tanner/TMoneYNYY


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be there. What's the start time?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I'll be there. What's the start time?


12:00 noon till whenever.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Weather report is kind of a bummer...


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

I have to call tonight at 5:30 for the pre-recorded message to see if I have to report for Jury Duty @ Waterbury. :hn


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Weather report is kind of a bummer...


Enclosed porch if weather is bad.

If it's cold then we can throw some logs into the fire pit out back.

Hope to see you all here tomorrow.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

8:30AM I'm stuck going into Waterbury, hopefully they release me early. I should wear a top hat or dress up like Batman going into selection.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Just start yelling that you don't like a certain group of people... you'll be out in 10 minutes!


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope you guys had a good time wish I could've made it. Telling selection that I have an entire family of NYPD and attorney's didn't help. At least I don't have to go back for at least 3 years.:BS


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

AriesOpusX said:


> Hope you guys had a good time wish I could've made it. Telling selection that I have an entire family of NYPD and attorney's didn't help. At least I don't have to go back for at least 3 years.:BS


Dude, we're still here


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

First of all, I gotta thank Matt for being such a generous host. The food was absolutely fantastic, and I had a great time!

Pete... stop making me smoke so damned much...


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

stig said:


> Dude, we're still here


DoH!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

AriesOpusX said:


> DoH!


We take our HERFing very seriously here. We think nothing of HERFing for 10 hours and smoking 7 stogies. Join us for the next one.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> First of all, I gotta thank Matt for being such a generous host. The food was absolutely fantastic, and I had a great time!
> 
> Pete... stop making me smoke so damned much...


You're welcome, it was great to meet you and smoke with you.

I'll try and get pics up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> First of all, I gotta thank Matt for being such a generous host. The food was absolutely fantastic, and I had a great time!
> 
> Pete... stop making me smoke so damned much...


Hey, I can lead the horse to water, but I can't make him drink...

You're on your own on that one. Besides, you said you hadn't smoked for a month or two before Saturday, so just making up for lost time :ss


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

stig said:


> We take our HERFing very seriously here. We think nothing of HERFing for 10 hours and smoking 7 stogies. Join us for the next one.


You got it bud. I had the Dr.Pepper and Pumpkin Pies all ready to go. Better freeze some pies in case they aren't in season for the next one.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> We take our HERFing very seriously here. We think nothing of HERFing for 10 hours and smoking 7 stogies. Join us for the next one.


And where are the pictures, you knucklehead?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

pnoon said:


> And where are the pictures, you knucklehead?


Yeah a herf without pictures is no herf at all. :tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Working 15 hour days until Friday, I will try and get mine up soon. Pete has some as well so maybe he can get his up. Sorry for the delay but I'm working my A$$ off this week.:hn


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

stig said:


> Working 15 hour days until Friday, I will try and get mine up soon. Pete has some as well so maybe he can get his up. Sorry for the delay but I'm working my A$$ off this week.:hn


Matt has all my pictures already. I neglected to clear my Fantasy Fest pics off my camera before heading out to his place and somehow, my camera's memory card wound up in his PC...


----------



## Colonel Angus (Nov 13, 2007)

I wish I saw this sooner, sounds like it was fun!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Colonel Angus said:


> I wish I saw this sooner, sounds like it was fun!


No worries, make it out to the next one. Welcome to the jungle:bl

Hop over to the new gorillas thread and make sure that you properly introduce your self to the jungle.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Matt has all my pictures already. I neglected to clear my Fantasy Fest pics off my camera before heading out to his place and somehow, my camera's memory card wound up in his PC...


Should be able to get those up tonight. Caught a break and should be able to get home by 10:00 this evening. Man those Fantast Fest pics are gonna make some great photo shop fodder.:tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

And Finaly the pics.......................

*1. Tanner Smoking an ISOM that he brought with him. (Sorry, Can't remember what he was smoking.) Tanner, feel free to jump in.*

Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-11-14

*2. Tanner smoking a LJDN*

Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-11-14

*3. Pete smoking one of the new Boli GM's. Damn they were tasty. Everyone talks about how good they will be with age, I think that I will need to buy a lot more if I want to try and age some.*









Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C643 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-11-14

*4. MAtt smoking a Boli GM. Did I mention that they were good?*









Shot with Canon PowerShot A530 at 2007-11-14

*5. My new Stinky that Pete bombed me with in person. A glass of 16 yr. Lagavulin, my Palio Cutter (Thanks Poon!), a rather dissapointing Tatuaje Panatella, a mediocer culebra (DrewEstate Medusa) that I didn't have high hopes for but it was sittng in the humi for 2 years just takeing up space and needed to go. (Much of it ended up being sacrificed to the fire pit.) Also worthy of mention in this one are the 2 empty GM wrappers and on the far right there are 2 genuine Fauxhibas!!!*


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

More pics

*1. Matt and the Culebras*









Shot with Canon PowerShot A530 at 2007-11-14

*2. Matt and Tanner smoking the Culebras.*









Shot with Canon PowerShot A530 at 2007-11-14

*3. Pnoon there with us in spirit as always.*

Shot at 2006-08-04


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I was really enjoying the photos until I saw the last one, ya phucktard.
:tg :bx :sl & a big :fu





:r


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm the newb from CT. I'd be interested in possibly meeting up for the next gathering. Weather is getting colder here, but I can possibly host something in the spring. I have a decent size back porch on the condo that's great for an evening smoke. Fire up the Weber and we're in business.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I was really enjoying the photos until I saw the last one, ya phucktard.
> :tg :bx :sl & a big :fu
> 
> :r


*What's wrong with the last one?*


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> *What's wrong with the last one?*


What's wrong with it?
It makes my a$$ look big, ya dummy.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> What's wrong with it?
> It makes my a$$ look big, ya dummy.


Your A$$ *IS* *BIG*


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

tenbaseg said:


> I'm the newb from CT. I'd be interested in possibly meeting up for the next gathering. Weather is getting colder here, but I can possibly host something in the spring. I have a decent size back porch on the condo that's great for an evening smoke. Fire up the Weber and we're in business.


Sounds good bud. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stig said:


> Your A$$ *IS* *BIG*


Daaaamn! :r


----------

